# Question about signature



## comrade igor (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed that we cannot upload IMG images on this forum. However it said that I did not have permission to do that. Is that something that comes with time spent on the forums? If so, how does that work? I have a sig that I made with photoshop and would like to upload it from photobucket.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

comrade igor said:


> I noticed that we cannot upload IMG images on this forum. However it said that I did not have permission to do that. Is that something that comes with time spent on the forums? If so, how does that work? I have a sig that I made with photoshop and would like to upload it from photobucket.


Welcome on board, Comrade:

Yes, the images in signatures are not allowed for a reason. I do not want to see situation where the signatures take more memory space than the content, take the most space on the page, and will slow down page loading.

When signature parameters were reset, the images were (by mistake) allowed for a short period and some people were quick enough to take advantage of that. I will be asking these members to remove the images.

Also, for the same reason the signature is limited to three lines. People often list their horns in the signature, but there is a place for them in the suer profile.

Thanks for pointing this out,
- Harri


----------



## comrade igor (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok thanks


----------

